# Firefox und Thunderbird sehr instabil

## reMod

Hallo,

vorweg: Ich weiß leider nicht, ob das hier Standard ist, aber wenn ich im Deutschen Supportforum einen neuen Thread erstellen will, werde ich zur Foren-Übersicht weitergeleitet. Naja, deshalb poste ich mein Problem mal hier.

Ich habe heute einen Gentoo-Desktop aufgesetzt und ihn mit Firefox und Thunderbird bestückt. Beide übernehmen meine alten Profile von Ubuntu 10.10, was auch gut funktioniert. Aber aus irgendeinem Grund laufen die beiden verdammt instabil...

Firefox schmiert grundsätzlich ab, wenn ich eine Datei downloaden möchte und im Downloaddialog irgendetwas anklicke. Hin und wieder auch beim Rechtsklick oder während dem Laden irgendwelcher Seiten, ab und zu auch just for fun. Richtig beenden will er sich auch nicht. Die Console gibt leider keinen Aufschluss darüber, was passiert sein könnte.

Thunderbird zerlegt sich eigentlich immer, wenn ich eine eMail öffnen will - egal ob in einem eigenen Fenster oder in der direkten Vorschau. Klick darauf, zwei Sekunden später ist der Vogel abges... - naja will ja nicht so sein - beendet.  :Wink:  Die Console meint dazu, es gäbe einen "Segmentation Fault".

Gut: In Ubuntu und Windows funktionieren die Profile exakt (Versionen sind identisch). Diese beiden Zeitgenossen will ich aber aus verständlichen Gründen meiden...

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand von Euch weiterhelfen  :Wink: 

Viele Grüße

----------

## Necoro

Benutzt du die "-bin" oder die normale Version der beiden Programme?

Und hast du schonmal mit einem leeren Profil probiert? (Du kannst die alten ja verschieben -- sind ja denn nicht weg, wenn du mit einem frischen Profil anfängst)

----------

## reMod

Ich benutze die selbstcompilierten...

Gerade habe ich noch verschiedene Versionen von xulrunner probiert, macht aber leider auch keinen Unterschied...

Edit:

Gerade habe ich testweise das Binary von Firefox installiert, dort erschien immerhin der Dialog zur Auswahl des Programms, wenn ich bei einem Download auf den Button klicke, um ein anderes Programm zum Öffnen auszuwählen, und anschließend das Crash Reporting-Tool von Mozilla. Die Selbstcompilierte crasht schon, bevor der Dialog erscheint.

Das Binary von Thunderbird ist relativ gut, ich kann wenigstens eMails lesen (oho!  :Wink: ). Aber trotzdem ist auch dieses bei manchen Dingen instabil.

----------

## Josef.95

Die mit wichtigste Frage hast du leider nicht mit beantwortet..., daher noch mal die Frage: hast du es mal mit einem jungfräulichen ~/.mozilla Profil getestet?

(FF beenden, dann einfach mal wegsichern, so das FF dann beim Start ein frisches neues erstellt und nutzt)

Treten die Probleme dann auch noch auf?

Magst du bitte auch mal die 

```
emerge --info

sowie die

emerge -pvq nss nspr xulrunner firefox thunderbird
```

Ausgabne mit posten.

Ist dein System ansonsten auf einem aktuellen gesunden Stand?

revdep-rebuild und etc-update sind TipTop ?

----------

## reMod

Ja, auch mit einem frischen Profil gibt es die exakt gleichen Probleme...

emerge --info: http://nopaste.remodding.de/code/JlODk5ZGU2MjEyOT

emerge -pvq nss nspr xulrunner firefox thunderbird: http://nopaste.remodding.de/code/OTYzODQ4NTYNTRhM

revdep-rebuild und dispatch-conf haben auch alles ordentlich erledigt...

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

----------

## Josef.95

 *reMod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-pipe -O2 -march=core2 -mfpmath=sse -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs -fomit-frame-pointer"
> 
> ...

 

Ich vermute das es an deinen Optimierungen, und/oder an einer unglücklichen installierten Mischung aus binary und selbst kompilierten Paketen (welche evtl. wiederum mit unterschiedlichen Optimierungen gebaut wurden?) liegen könnte?!  :Wink: 

----------

## reMod

Hab die beiden Binarys auch schon testweise nachcompiliert   :Sad:  Aber was genau könnte bei meinen Optimierungen denn die Fehler auslösen?

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., ich denke dass -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs eventuell schon die Ursache sein könnte (gibt es einen Grund es zu deaktivieren?)

 *gcc Doku wrote:*   

> -mtls-direct-seg-refs
> 
> -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs
> 
>     Controls whether TLS variables may be accessed with offsets from the TLS segment register (%gs for 32-bit, %fs for 64-bit), or whether the thread base pointer must be added. Whether or not this is legal depends on the operating system, and whether it maps the segment to cover the entire TLS area.
> ...

 

Ich würde das System zunächst mit 

```
CFLAGS="-pipe -O2 -march=core2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

 komplett neu übersetzen (zb via "emerge -e world" (ohne dabei binary Packages zu nutzen!))

/edit: Vorausgesetzt "-march=core2" ist die passende für die verwendete CPU

----------

## franzf

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> /edit: Vorausgesetzt "-march=core2" ist die passende für die verwendete CPU

 

Und wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, nimmt man gleich "-march=native" und lässt alle anderen Optionen weg.

----------

## reMod

Bevor ich alles jetzt nochmal Stundenlang (ähm Tagelang?  :Wink: ) neu durchcompiliere: Ein Bekannter von mir, der eine relativ ähnliche Hardware verwendet, hat mit den Binarys keine Probleme ... Ich habe heute 4,5 Stunden lang meine ganze World (1050 Pakete) auf Basis der Binarys neu einrichten lassen (wie Du schon gesagt hast, mit emerge -e world), gab auch keine Besserung. Zum Test habe ich auch direkt von Mozilla mal die Linux i686 Binarys für Firefox manuell gedownloadet und gestartet - die crashen erstaunlicher Weise am selben Punkt wie der Firefox aus dem Gentoo-Tree.

Vielleicht gibt Euch das paar Denkansätze, bevor ich alles neu compilieren muss...

----------

## Josef.95

Gibt es eventuell einen hilfreichen Ansatz in der Shell Ausgabe wenn du ihn via 

```
$ firefox -safe-mode

```

 startest - also bis zum Crash?

----------

## reMod

Gar nichts  :Sad:  Er crasht genauso, wie wenn er normal gestartet wird... Und von einer ordentlichen Shell-Ausgabe fehlt jede Spur.

----------

## Josef.95

Puhh..., das ist nicht viel...

Ich verstehe allerdings auch noch nicht so recht warum du da so viel mit (fremden?) Binary Packages rummachst...?

Du hast doch eine schnelle Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600 - 2.40GHz CPU , damit sollte es doch in unter einem Tag möglich sein ein System mit passenden Compiler Flags und Optimierungen passen auf deine Hardware zu übersetzen!?

Warum tust du dich so schwer damit....?

Ich bin mir sicher das dein FF und Thunderbird gut und stabil laufen wird sofern du dein System passend zu deiner verwendeten Hardware gebaut hast.  :Wink: 

----------

## reMod

Okay überredet  :Wink:  Ich werde das heute mal rebuilden lassen, bin sowieso krank.

Der Punkt ist einfach, dass die Binarys, die ich verwende, ja exakt genauso, nur auf einem anderen Rechner, aber mit gleicher Optimierung und identischer Konfiguration gebaut wurden. Also auch wenn ich auf der Kiste hier alles neu ohne die Binarys emergen lasse, sollten die selben Pakete ja wieder heraus kommen wie ich sie eh schon verwende... Naja okay, ich zieh es jetzt einfach mal durch.

Vielen Dank trotzdem  :Smile: 

----------

